# Mathmatical question



## rubixfreak (Aug 23, 2009)

hey guys, i just saw a site about an unusual cubing method: Tripod

i tried a few solves, and i like it really much, its a bit like Heise
however, i was a bit disappointed by the LL algorythms the site offered. (by far too inefficient)

My question: can anybody calculate or is there a programm which can calculate how many possible arrangements of the last 5 pieces of this method exist. (if possible excluding mirrors and isomorphic cases)

for people who dont want to look up, the last 5 pieces are ULF, UF, UFR, UR and URB

The reason why i ask if its worth to build up a complete set of 1 look algorythms for the LL whoever, if there a far more than 50 cases i think it wouldn't be worth the time


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 23, 2009)

http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/L1/ece.htm


----------



## rubixfreak (Aug 23, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/L1/ece.htm



wow that was fast

EDIT: uhh more than 60 cases, thats too much for me, im a lazy person. probably i gonna 2 look this


----------



## qqwref (Aug 23, 2009)

I do not like the LL algs he posted (it was totally his choice to use those).

I had a relatively nice way to do this... there's a short algorithm that flips both edges and twists the three corners in the same direction, and I'd first use that to fix any pieces that were twisted in place, and then solve it in one look with a conjugated PLL or flipper algorithm. I tried to find my post about it but I couldn't.


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 24, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I had a relatively nice way to do this... there's a short algorithm that flips both edges and twists the three corners in the same direction,



What algorithm does that? Could you share? Sounds good.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 24, 2009)

I assume he's talking about the same thing I'm thinking of...
R U R2 F R F2 U F U2
or
(U' R U R') (R' F R F') (F' U F U')


----------



## robertpauljr (Aug 24, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I assume he's talking about the same thing I'm thinking of...
> R U R2 F R F2 U F U2
> or
> (U' R U R') (R' F R F') (F' U F U')



Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## LNZ (Aug 25, 2009)

I have tried this alg on a Rubiks brand 3x3. And I like this alg alot. I'm gonna learn this one. And it's very easy to learn too.


----------

